# homemade groomer?



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

how is the cheapest way and easiest way to make a groomer that will pack and make it faster and smoother? im not looking to spend much money so any ideas will help.


----------



## fletcherhead (Dec 4, 2008)

a rake? this could work if it connected to something with a good amount of weight.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Just take some chain link fencing from your local park.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

*any more*

those ideas are good. but would like a lawn roller work to pack it down then rake over that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

we used to just sled over tracks over and over, and then let it freeze for sledding in the backyard. Takes a while, but the weight and sliding will give you a nice slick track. Or what we also did one time was use a sheet of rolled plastic material my dad god from work and slide down it on that to get a wide track. It worked like sliding down a hill on cardboard or those roll-up plastic sheet sleds


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

i found that running over it with a sled works best, or you can get a shovel and put some chunks of ice on it to weigh it down. if you want to build a ramp, compact it hard while dropping in some calcium chloride (salt) every so often to melt the snow and have it freeze. youll be left with a nice hard ramp that you can just throw some fresh snow on to get rid of the slidy ness. =D


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

There is only one good way. You snow blow it till you're almost at ground level, even it out with some snow and throw some salt on it to harden it up. That will give you a nice firm base and then you just shovel the snow off and fill in the uneven spots. We do it like that every year because grooming is just not practical. I also rake the hard pack with a snow tool from snowparktechnologies for that groomed look and ride. Snow Park Technologies - Tools


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Extremo said:


> There is only one good way. You snow blow it till you're almost at ground level, even it out with some snow and throw some salt on it to harden it up. That will give you a nice firm base and then you just shovel the snow off and fill in the uneven spots. We do it like that every year because grooming is just not practical. I also rake the hard pack with a snow tool from snowparktechnologies for that groomed look and ride. Snow Park Technologies - Tools


thing is i think hes not willing to throw down 400 duckets for a snowblower.


----------

